# Any single performer Vieuxtemps violin concertos cycle?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

musicrom and I weren't able to find a single performer who played all 7/8 violin concertos composed by Vieuxtemps.

Any ideas?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Box sets or series sets can be a bargain, but more than rarely have gone at any composers' works that way.

If they don't exist, prepare to buy single recordings, and if and where there are two or more choices for the same work, I still go for the _overall_ performance, i.e. soloist, band and conductor (because they are all involved


----------

